# Problem mit Tabellen!



## CrazyElmo (27. Dezember 2001)

Folgendes soll realisiert werden:







Eine Tabelle, die aussen einen 1px großen Rand hat, dann innen nochmal einen 1px grossen Rand und dann noch den richtigen Hintergrund ( also wie auf dem Bild oben ). So, das ist auch nicht das Problem.

Nun aber zu meinem eigentlichen Problem. Diese Tabelle sind bestandteil einer normalen Navigation. Nun will ich ganz unten am Ende der Navigation dann noch so eine Tabelle haben, die sich immer um 100% verlängert, also wenn mehr Content dazukommt etc.

Im IE wäre das alles kein Problem, nur hat der NN die dumme Eigenschaft, das er keine Tabellen die eine height von 100% haben und die sich in einer Zelle einer anderen Tabelle befinden dann auch um 100% verlängert. Was soll man da nur tun?

Ich habe schon diverse Dinge ausprobiert: 
Beispiel - Die ganze Navigation nochmal in eine Tabelle gepackt, diese dann auf height="100%" gesetzt und im Hintergrund einen 1px hohes gif gesetzt, die das aussehen dieser Rahmen hat, nur verreist das der NN wieder völlig.

Also wie kann ich das Problem lösen ohne oder mit nur wenig grafischer Technik? Soll heissen, das ich nur wenig grafiken verwenden will um die Html Datei klein zu halten, aber es soll alles Browserkompatibel sein. ( Was es bis jetzt auch ist, bis dieses Problem auftratt ).

P.S.: Ich hoffe ich konnte mein Problem irgentwie gut rüberbringen, weil es gar nicht so leicht zu erklären ist. Bitte helft mir. Thx im vorraus ... 

[Edit] Um evtl. das Problem ein wenig klarer zu machen, hab ich die html-datei mal hochgeladen. Der Quelltext wirkt für euch wahrscheinlich ein wenig unübersichtlich, war aber für mich so nötig um die Übersicht zu bewahren. 
Hier die Datei: Klick


----------



## Jens B. (27. Dezember 2001)

hey, ich hab es zwar nicht ganz verstanden (  ) aber ich denke es sollte so klappen:

<table border="0" color="blue">
<tr><td bgcolor="darkblue"></td></tr>
</table>

Das ganze schreibst du in den <body> (im Quelltext). Der Text der in der Abelle angezeigt weren soll kommt zwischen <td bgcolor="srakblue"> und </td> !!!!


----------

